# The Locations of Vertically-Challenged Dead People



## bookslover (Mar 31, 2007)

Want to kill an hour?

Go to www.findagrave.com and look up the burial sites of famous dead people. You can even find (some) famous Christians.

You can even find (maybe) some of your relatives. It's a huge site.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, some people must have a lot of time on their hands.


----------

